# who has the most acidic lawn pH?



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

mom's yard came back at pH of 4.8, and it's in horrible shape.

I got my yard looking nice, i suppose level 1.5'ish, and my soil pH came back at 4.7.

Is there any running _contest_ of who has the most acidic pH reported on a soil test?

I'd be interested in seeing lousy soil pH numbers and a corresponding pic of how good or bad the lawn looks.

How low does pH have to be for the grass to not look nice?


----------

